# Can't believe I'm going through this



## captainron (Feb 19, 2010)

I've told my story before,here's the short story, wife left march 20th she says that she doesn't love me and says she never will, found out some problems between the both of us( no comunication,living like room mates,normal stuff that happens in marriages, we just let it go to far.
Im just going to write this post and update it so I can just get it off my chest. It's been alittle but over a month and she already wants to splitt everything 50/50 I told her that's fine but I said I still had feelings for her and this is hard. I've let her go and I don't call or text her anymore, it's just so hard to deal with the emotional rollercoaster.just can't believe four months ago we were in Maui having fun together then in two months time we go are seprate ways after 13 years, I'm not blaming her for the whole thing I should of said something earlyer and not waiting for it to get better on it's own.
The thing I hate besides the rollercoaster is that we have the kids 50/50 when she drops them off or picks them up she *****es me out for something, like I told the kids to much or I'm not working hard anuff to sell the house,or I didn't get the boys haircuts, I mean really complanes, she never has been that way with me before the split, I just calmly tell her my reason and she leaves mad, I've never raised my voice to her, never cheated on her, never even thought about hurting her, but she treats me like it's all my fault. Impretty sure she is a WAW , with alittle bit of MLC.
Im over the part of trying to get her back, I want to work on my faults and spend as much time as I can with my boys and friends. Thanks for listening to my rant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

CaptainRon, sounds like my stb-x. She is always curt, rude and mean to me when we have to interact now , but she is the one that left and she is the one that decided that she doesn't love me anymore. She blames me for everything thats wrong in her life and will accept no blame for the horrible things she did to me. 

She is in denial and unable to cope with the fact that she was the one that broke up the marriage. I have accepted the fact that she is having mental problems and has chosen not to try to get help. I am no longer mad at her , just sad she is so blinded by rage and emotion that she can't think rationally at this point. My shrink basically said not to try to understand her motivation, as I will never understand why she left. In fact she probably doesn't even understand why she left. Don't let the way your ex interacts with you ruin your day - she is the one with the problems. Just live the best and most happy life you can - it's the best revenge.


----------



## captainron (Feb 19, 2010)

Very well said Notaclue, it's hard to understand how they can just change so fast, I'm over Her and try to get back I just wish I new what went wrong so it doesn't happen to me again but like you said I don't think she knows? What do you say to the little ones when they say things like "is mom ever coming back home" or "do you love mom"? It just rips my heart open, I don't say anything because what I'm thinking is not nice so I change the subject.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## captainron (Feb 19, 2010)

Well she showed up today, I had the boys put all there clothes and toys outside at the door since it was a nice day out waiting for her to show up. She drove into my driveway and I hugged my boys like it was the last time ( the 5 year old told me he wanted to stay another week and it pulled at my heart strings) they walked out. She came to the door and asked when we were going to talk about spliting everything up I told her next Sunday and I'll text her a time, she gave me a blank stare and left. No bitcng this time . It sucks because I do still love her right now but I am being strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

